# Geek Vape GBOX S100 TC Squonker Box Mod



## 3avape (30/12/16)

Geek Vape GBOX S100 TC Squonker Box Mod is a stunning output technology catering to building enthusiasts, integrating a squonk-ready system with a highly effective GBOXS100 chip set, featuring power output up to 100W, full temperature control with TCR adjustments, and a structural design with enlarged OLED display, ventilation holes, and effective placement of operational buttons.


----------



## Silver (30/12/16)

This looks interesting @3avape 
How much juice does the squonk bottle hold?

I looked on that link but couldn't see it


----------



## 3avape (5/1/17)

Silver said:


> This looks interesting @3avape
> How much juice does the squonk bottle hold?
> 
> I looked on that link but couldn't see it


Hello, it's a pity that the official website does not mention how much e-juice the bottle can hold.
Will let you know about it as soon as we get the sample.


----------

